# Who is your FE: If/Fates Waifu/Husbando?



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 3, 2015)

My new waifu in FE is Pieri. I feel bad for her because her mother was murdered ;-;

PLUS 



Spoiler: SPOILERS?



SHE'S A YANDERE WHEN YOU DATE HER ))))))


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Elise duhhh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Elise duhhh



I was gonna pick elise until pieri came. I feel in love with her style and story.


----------



## Cress (Oct 3, 2015)

Felicia is qt.
Also can I have a gay marriage with Inigo Lazward.


----------



## Yatogami (Oct 3, 2015)

Azura - sama!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

well i dont find any of the boys cute, so my plan is to use default male avatar and marry charlotte if that counts


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> well i dont find any of the boys cute, so my plan is to use default male avatar and marry charlotte if that counts



i kno right?

most of the boys are not cute or attractive.


----------



## pokedude729 (Oct 5, 2015)

Um, It's not even out yet.


----------



## Cress (Oct 5, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Um, It's not even out yet.



It is in Japan. Actually it's been out since June. :/


----------



## Ramza (Oct 5, 2015)

I like werewolf Nah.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 9, 2015)

Ramza said:


> I like werewolf Nah.
> View attachment 151589


I like her father Flannel.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 9, 2015)

No one. I dislike the waifu/husbando simulator the series has become and have no interest in that aspect of the game. Galeforce be damned. I'll live without the superpowered time travel babies.


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 10, 2015)

Camilla. 
I'm in love with her Japanese VA. She also has a cute smile! 





And glorious, glorious hair. 




I just wish she didn't have that dumb boob belt. It looks like it hurts, to be honest.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 12, 2015)

My character is going to be paired up with Aqua! She is just too damn cool, and I love how she follows you no matter which side you take. Now that's true romance lol xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> No one. I dislike the waifu/husbando simulator the series has become and have no interest in that aspect of the game. Galeforce be damned. I'll live without the superpowered time travel babies.



Why are you posting then? Don't post if you don't like it.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Why are you posting then? Don't post if you don't like it.



he wants us to know that hes different from popular opinion


----------



## tumut (Oct 12, 2015)

Felecia or Charlotte since Zero doesn't exactly look appealing. But I'll probably use the female avatar and go for Jakob or Odin on another playthrough.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Why are you posting then? Don't post if you don't like it.



I was wondering the same thing lol.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't care if it's a waifu simulator as long as it's still challenging, lol.


----------



## Munyo (Oct 12, 2015)

I like how all of the characters posted are female and are from Nohr. x:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Munyo said:


> I like how all of the characters posted are female and are from Nohr. x:



BECAUSE NOHR HAS BEWBS


----------



## Cress (Oct 12, 2015)

Munyo said:


> I like how all of the characters posted are female and are from Nohr. x:



Felicia and Aqua are on both versions.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 12, 2015)

Munyo said:


> I like how all of the characters posted are female and are from Nohr. x:



All the boys are lame this time


----------



## Navi (Oct 12, 2015)

Odin is so...HGNNN


----------



## Munyo (Oct 13, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Felicia and Aqua are on both versions.



They are still based in Nohr. I am not sure about Aqua though because reasons.
I think Nohr characters are more interesting in design regardless of BEWBS.

The only guy characters I like are the ones from Awakening. orz;;;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Are there any options to date people in Awakening? (I just got it for my bday xD)


----------



## JCnator (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Are there any options to date people in Awakening? (I just got it for my bday xD)



Yes, you can! If both compatible units attain S Rank, they will benefit from boosted stats a lot when paired up in a battlefield and can have children, most of them are being acquired via the later Paralogue chapters. Fates does that feature too as well, albeit with the possibility of lesbian and gay marriage and even added the ability to "pet" them.

As for choosing a female character that is the most likely becoming my own waifu from Fates, I can't really decide which one I would. I'm torn between the default Female Corrin/Kamui for being badass and enamoring at the same time, Azura/Aqua for her stunning looks and personality, Matoi for being the embodiment of a lovely beauty like Cordelia is in Awakening and Camilla for being outright sexy. Those four female characters are what I could think on top of my head, but more of them also managed got my heart's weak spot.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 25, 2015)

My female character can't marry Aqua 

For males I'd go with Ryoma/Marx for their respective versions, as for females I like most of them equally so I'll wait till I play myself and see how their support turn out. Maybe Aqua/Felicia/Kazahana/Sophie?


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

Navi said:


> Odin is so...HGNNN


Odin is ****ing irresistible.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 28, 2015)

pieri all the way


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2015)

I swear this game isn't even out yet ><


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 28, 2015)

It is't, but it's fun to think about, haha. 

Especially since it's been out in Japan for a while, and waiting hurts. </3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't even tell what gender a lot of them are based on the bust shots... xD  I'll go with Hinoka.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 30, 2015)

Pieri does look pretty cute tbh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Pieri does look pretty cute tbh



GELL YAH


----------

